# Faux Holly Rock



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Has anyone every used or seen them in use in any set ups?

http://www.yourfishstuff.com/holey-rocks/


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I was wondering this some time ago but never found anybody that had the stuff. Maybe you can post the first reviews?


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

13razorbackfan said:


> I was wondering this some time ago but never found anybody that had the stuff. Maybe you can post the first reviews?


They are pricey! Yet I'm tempted to order a few pieces just b/c they look really good in the videos.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

They are very light weight for their size so 1 large structure may only way 4.4 lbs. as compared to almost 65 lbs. to get the same look with real rock.


----------



## FX (Dec 31, 2011)

They are nice if you want a "really white" piece of Holey Rock...The real thing is kind of off white and has a lot of neat imperfections.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Posts deleted and edited. There is no need to worry about the weight of real rock, tanks can hold more weight than you can fit into them.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I'd be curious to try them, the real thing is rare and expensive here...

Not concerned about how bright white they are, they won't stay that way for long in my tanks...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

skurj said:


> I'd be curious to try them, the real thing is rare and expensive here...
> 
> Not concerned about how bright white they are, they won't stay that way for long in my tanks...


True but the white that shows through the nice green algae will provide beautiful contrast. I have seen some rocks made by the same company that are made to fit nicely into 4' tank...just one long big faux rock. I would be interested in one of the larger ones.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

I may bit the bullet and buy one of the bigger designs for my new 75 gallon set up.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Steffano2 said:


> I may bit the bullet and buy one of the bigger designs for my new 75 gallon set up.


Post your findings and pics in this thread once you do. Curious to know your thoughts.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

13razorbackfan said:


> Steffano2 said:
> 
> 
> > I may bit the bullet and buy one of the bigger designs for my new 75 gallon set up.
> ...


I sure will!


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I have the natural ones that are in a bin at the LFS so they get chiped and formed there own way. Ill post a video of them if you want me to! I love my holey rocks, its fun to toss a feeder in there once and a while and watch him hide in the holes will the cichlids hunt for him!


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Well, I never ordered the Faux Holey Rock b/c over the weekend I found this at my local Petsmart and liked it a lot better. The item has more places to hide lots of options on how to place in the tank and the color is very natural looking. I've mixed it with some real lace rock and they look really good together. I'm going to get one more for my 75 gallon. Price wise much cheaper too.

The item is hollow and had lots of holes in it allowing the cichlids to swim in and out with many entrances and exits. Now with that said it could cause major problems when you'er going to catch the fish b/c they could swim into the structure.

Here is a link if you're interested.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=3202491


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Steffano2 said:


> Well, I never ordered the Faux Holey Rock b/c over the weekend I found this at my local Petsmart and liked it a lot better. The item has more places to hide lots of options on how to place in the tank and the color is very natural looking. I've mixed it with some real lace rock and they look really good together. I'm going to get one more for my 75 gallon. Price wise much cheaper too.
> 
> The item is hollow and had lots of holes in it allowing the cichlids to swim in and out with many entrances and exits. Now with that said it could cause major problems when you'er going to catch the fish b/c they could swim into the structure.
> 
> ...


Pretty neat...


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Here are some captures of the faux lace rock in my tank. Taken with my iPhone so the quality isn't the best. I hope posting the pictures work.


__
https://flic.kr/p/6878696483
http://www.flickr.com/photos/steffano2/ ... /lightbox/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/steffano2/ ... /lightbox/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/steffano2/ ... /lightbox/


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Can you take a shot from further back? From what I can tell it looks very real.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

13razorbackfan said:


> Can you take a shot from further back? From what I can tell it looks very real.


I add some more shots, couldn't figure out how to imbed them into the post. Let me know if you can see the whole rock.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Steffano2 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Can you take a shot from further back? From what I can tell it looks very real.
> ...


There should be a place to copy the direct link. I would just click around until you find the direct link...it probably ends in a .jpg. The use the .

The rocks do look very real.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

Steffano2 said:


> Well, I never ordered the Faux Holey Rock b/c over the weekend I found this at my local Petsmart and liked it a lot better. The item has more places to hide lots of options on how to place in the tank and the color is very natural looking. I've mixed it with some real lace rock and they look really good together. I'm going to get one more for my 75 gallon. Price wise much cheaper too.
> 
> The item is hollow and had lots of holes in it allowing the cichlids to swim in and out with many entrances and exits. Now with that said it could cause major problems when you'er going to catch the fish b/c they could swim into the structure.
> 
> ...


 I actually had a setup with these craggy rocks they look awesome,and work great. You do have to be careful as there is a large opening on the bottom side of these . My males go inside the rock,which can be an issue if you take the rock out for cleaning and they're still inside.That store now sells a smaller thinner variety of this to accompany the large one.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

master chi said:


> Steffano2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I never ordered the Faux Holey Rock b/c over the weekend I found this at my local Petsmart and liked it a lot better. The item has more places to hide lots of options on how to place in the tank and the color is very natural looking. I've mixed it with some real lace rock and they look really good together. I'm going to get one more for my 75 gallon. Price wise much cheaper too.
> ...


I bought the thinner version too, I really like them a lot. For the money you cannot beat them considering what other online sources are charging.


----------



## smiller (Feb 11, 2012)

Steffano2 said:


> Has anyone every used or seen them in use in any set ups?
> 
> http://www.yourfishstuff.com/holey-rocks/


I just bought a couple of pieces of the Deco Rock from these folks. It looks amazing and I plan to buy some more. If the holey rock looks even close to as nice you will be happy with it.

http://www.yourfishstuff.com/deco-rocks/


----------



## Atrayl (Oct 23, 2011)

I use 2 of the top fin craggy rocks in my 46 bowfront. they have lots of hiding places inside and out and displace very little water compared to real rock


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Steffano2 said:


> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=3202491


I have 3 of those in my 125g and 2 in my 55g. They have alot of holes and caves...my fish love those rocks!





















master chi said:


> That store now sells a smaller thinner variety of this to accompany the large one.


What do you mean by thinner? I dont see any smaller rocks on their website?


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Sub-Mariner said:


> Steffano2 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=3202491
> ...


They look great in your tanks and your photos are wonderful, thanks for sharing!

I bought the taller thinner one there too. It's called: Top Fin Large Coral Rock it even has an air stone fitted into it so you could have it bubble, I may do that not sure yet.

Here is is on their website, lacking a picture of course.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2752219


----------



## al7601 (May 10, 2011)

Steffano2 said:


> Sub-Mariner said:
> 
> 
> > Steffano2 said:
> ...


STAY away from the $24.99 one. I had one and lost a 4 inch male Taiwan Reef to it. There is hole about 2-3 inches in diameter in the center and he curiosly swam in there and couldn't get out. Its a one way death trap!

here's the link of my ordeal.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=239607


----------

